# Best shampoo from halfords?



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone get there shampoo out of halfords? If so what do you get? I would like a wax save one please. 
Many thanks.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Mega Ultimate Wash And Wax is awesome I always get it in the 3 for 2 deal


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zymol

Megs clogs lsp


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Zymol auto wash definitely. Smells great

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

If you order online you can get the wax addict shampoo, (for delivery in halford you still get 3 for 2)
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/waxaddict-shampoo 
Was looking at getting it at some point also


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Megs gold class is great stuff on the 3 for 2.

Sent from my laptop using my fingers :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm picking up some of the zymol tonight in the 3 for 2. 

At that price it's cheap enough for weekly wash


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Zymol natural auto wash 
Meguiars ultimate wash and wax

Of you're happy to order into store waxaddict shampoo tops both the above


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I it has to be Halfords then another vote for Meg's Gold Class here :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Waxaddict shampoo although you have to order it but its a terrific shampoo and one of my faves!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Zymol
> 
> Megs clogs lsp


What Megs Shampoo are you talking about because the reason i ask is i use Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax Shampoo every week in winter and my car still bead's like hell the bead's have never changed?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Zymol
> 
> Megs clogs lsp


+1:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Used Autoglym bodywork shampoo today. Did a great job, no rinse aids or gloss enhancers, just a decent shampoo.:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> What Megs Shampoo are you talking about because the reason i ask is i use Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax Shampoo every week in winter and my car still bead's like hell the bead's have never changed?


I know megs gold class does effect lsp. Don't know about the other!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Used Autoglym bodywork shampoo today. Did a great job, no rinse aids or gloss enhancers, just a decent shampoo.:thumb:


Alot of dislike for this shampoo. I often use this on relatives cars and they never complain:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

chewy_ said:


> Alot of dislike for this shampoo. I often use this on relatives cars and they never complain:thumb:


Not sure why people dislike it. I like a good shampoo with no "extras". this fits the bill. :thumb:


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Zymol auto wash
Megs gold class
Megs ultimate wash & wax
All three great shampoos bit pricey in Halfords but worth it on 3 for 2
:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Megs Gold Class is quite good but need to use it properly diluted as it's quite strong. It's similar to shampoo plus I find.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

sean ryan said:


> What Megs Shampoo are you talking about because the reason i ask is i use Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax Shampoo every week in winter and my car still bead's like hell the bead's have never changed?


Gold glass is the worst

Wash and wax is nearly as bad but adds lsp so the beading then comes from that


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Gold glass is the worst
> 
> Wash and wax is nearly as bad but adds lsp so the beading then comes from that


Yea i heard about Megs Gold Class but never heard about their Ultimate Wash & Wax


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Power Maxed Shampoo & Ultra Wax


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Used Autoglym bodywork shampoo today. Did a great job, no rinse aids or gloss enhancers, just a decent shampoo.:thumb:


Yes it's a good straight shampoo, if you want to apply something on top. The AG Bodywork Shampoo & Conditioner is also still a great shampoo for a quick wash and shine up on it's own - easier to use also with the added rinse aid.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Megs Gold Class or Ultimate Wash&Wax for me:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Zymol or the pink Meg's gel.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice one thanks for the advise guy :thumb:


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

+1 for bodywork conditioning shampoo


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Nxt for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Megs gold class

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

zymol or any megs


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, getting mixed views on Megs Gold Class.

Any ideas why?
Personnel preference I'm guessing, which is fair enough.

Is Gold Class wax friendly?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

pt1 said:


> zymol or any megs


This :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Ok, getting mixed views on Megs Gold Class.
> 
> Any ideas why?
> Personnel preference I'm guessing, which is fair enough.
> ...


It clogs lsp up

My mate wondered why his wax was only lasting weeks not months

A simple change from gold class to a nice shampoo saw his wax come back to life and carry on for months, he changed back to gold class and boom the results disappeared

I think that shows everything


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Used Megs Gold Class for 7+ years, I've tried all Megs stuff and this is my favourite. Can't say I've noticed the comments about affecting wax, I'm still an amateur detailer at best.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

There are a few documented scenarios with the gold class doing this so its not a one off either.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It might be documented but that doesn't mean that all users will experience said clogging or overlaying of your chosen wax or sealant. I used it for years over the top of autoglym HD wax with no drop off in performance. 

That's like saying because I've had poor experiences with BSD no one should use it. And look at some of the negative comments some of us got because we said we had trouble with it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't see how it would be any different based on your lsp coating as it leaves a film/coating on your paintwork but your experience differs from findings on several tests.

Can't comment on bsd but have heard it's not as smooth as other quick detailers and is more like a spray sealant.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

If I wash with Gold Class, then top up with wax (as is my usual regime) will experience any issues?

Wax is also Megs, would that be an issue?


----------



## jactac (Apr 3, 2016)

My first choice is usually MER then AG.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

SNAKEBITE said:


> If I wash with Gold Class, then top up with wax (as is my usual regime) will experience any issues?
> 
> Wax is also Megs, would that be an issue?


Don't see how you'd experience any issues if you were waxing after every wash.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Kimo said:


> It clogs lsp up
> 
> My mate wondered why his wax was only lasting weeks not months
> 
> ...


Looking at shampoo threads and I normally pick stuff from Halfords. Interesting point about shampoo's clogging lsp.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Waxaddict pure gets my vote having finally tried it. Costs 3 x more than the zymol autowash but worth it for the clean unaltered look. Only downside is you have to order it in


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Bumping an old thread, as I see a lot are not keen on Meg's Gold Class. I've used it for years and have really liked it. If I'm stripping my car and applying BH Double Speed wax, will the gold class hamper it? My plan is to apply AG Aqua wax as a top up every maintenance wash, which will probably be every 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

There are much, much better shampoos out there and plenty that won't clog your wax layer like Gold Class can. Try the Autoglym Pure shampoo from Halfords or, if you're feeling flush, the Autoglym UHD shampoo.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> There are much, much better shampoos out there and plenty that won't clog your wax layer like Gold Class can. Try the Autoglym Pure shampoo from Halfords or, if you're feeling flush, the Autoglym UHD shampoo.


I have a bottle of the Pure shampoo from when it was labeled BodyWork Shampoo and i really rate it - it suds up well, cleans well and then rinses away easily. I think its underrated.

My one (tiny) reservation with the UHD shampoo is that the mega-suds take more rinsing away, even though it is a very luxurious experience using it.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

One for autoglym body shop condiioner!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

that new ultra high definition shampoo from autoglym is excellent stuff  yes its pricey but i really rate it. 4 capfuls in a 20l litre bucket and its soooooo slick, also it smells nice too and the suds last the whole wash, also the suds to panel transfer is good


----------

